# Just honest question about forum structure



## Basil (Oct 25, 2015)

I just bought a new 600EX-RT Speedlight and hope I'm going to love it. I assume I will, but have not had it long enough to make any real assessment. I also bought the Yongnuo Speedlight transmitter (much less $$ than the Canon version and it has AF assist beam the Canon version does not.

Anyway, I'm just wondering why this forum lumps Speedlights with Printers and accessories?


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 25, 2015)

Just for product rumors here...

Try the ''Lighting'' threads for techniques and in depth discussion of existing gear.

Enjoy your new 600ex-rt!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2015)

Basil said:


> I just bought a new 600EX-RT Speedlight and hope I'm going to love it. I assume I will, but have not had it long enough to make any real assessment. I also bought the Yongnuo Speedlight transmitter (much less $$ than the Canon version and it has AF assist beam the Canon version does not.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just wondering why this forum lumps Speedlights with Printers and accessories?



There are a huge number of sub forums, many CR members get confused already, posting in the rumors area rather than Gear Talk, for example.

The Gear Talk has a section on Lighting. The Rumors section lumps several products together because there are few rumors on that type of equipment.


----------

